# Displaying



## amblypygi (Feb 27, 2006)

Here are a couple of places I have bottles. The kitchen cabinets are backlighted with rope lights and look a lot better in person, they're impossible to photograph. The glass case we got last fall at an antique store in CT, that's where they ones I want cat-proofed live  Thus far they haven't ventured up onto the cabinets (knock on wood)

 Sean


----------



## amblypygi (Feb 27, 2006)

Oops, sorry, meant to ad that to the end of "Looking for display ideas" []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow, it looks like you got the kitchen and the livingroom covered. I assume other rooms, even the bathroom. Maybe building an addition is in order.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 8, 2006)

You should be able to see this a little better.


----------

